# PANCAKES IS HOME!



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Just wanted to let you all know that Pancakes and I had a safe trip and we are finally home! She is great! I will post pictures soon...but in a few hours it is her first vet appointment(well not her first...her first with me...hehe)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome home, Pancakes! :nono: But don't tease us like that...give us pictures!! :biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome home, Pancakes.... good luck at the vet... we wanna see some pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah! Congratulations and enjoy, they're the sweetest dogs! Post pics though!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

How was pancakes first night at home?

Ryan


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Yay! We've been waiting for pictures of that cutie.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm glad the waiting is over and you finally have her in your hands. Now the good times began. These little Havs are so smart and I'm sure she will have you trained in no time. :biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

WELCOME HOME PANCAKES!!!!!!!!!! YIPEEEE!!!!!!!!

(I'm doing a little happy dance for you)

Rachele, get ready for some sleepless nights, lots of pee-pee breaks, and a lifetime of Havanese Hugs! Take tons of pics and burn the memories into your head 'cause they grow soooo fast.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay - - I want me some pancakes for breakfast!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Rachele, that's great to hear! Hope all is well and that you and Pancakes are having a fun time bonding. :whoo:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Pancake.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, add me to the list of addicted puppy watchers. I can't wait to see photos of your baby Pancakes so, when you get home from the vet drop everything and pick up that camera.  Then tell us all about your first day/night.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hurray!! I'm looking forward to pics and stories of Pancakes' adventures.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I wanna see some Pancakes!! eace: 
Pretty please :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting Pancakes home. Hope you are bonding and getting into a routine. Now----we need pictures!hoto::boink:hoto:

:becky::becky::becky:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you're finally together. How wonderful, enjoy this haventure!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Congrats on getting Pancakes home! Yes, we need pictures!


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

Okay, sorry it has taken so long...but I couldn't get the pics to upload because they were too big...it took me a while to figure it out.:frusty: But I finally got it....so here are the long awaited pictures of Pancakes!
Isn't she adorable?!:clap2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes, she is adorable. I know you are having a ball holding and playing with her. I love that red bed!! Keep the pics coming, it will be fun for us to watch her grow right along with you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh I am a huge polkadot fan!!! How is she adjusting to her new home?


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

How sweet! You must be in heaven.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

She's so cute! I love her little red and white polka dot bed! 
How is she adjusting?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hope your bonding with her is going well. She looks fabulous in her bow too!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Rachele
Congratulations! In the second pic sweet little Pancakes looks like she already luvs her momma. Hope you are soaking it all in and that you are both doing well. I'm so happy for you! Give her sweet kisses from Saydee and me. :biggrin1:

P.S. I can't believe her bangs are already long enough to be in a top knot! I'm jealous...


----------



## Pancakes! (Sep 12, 2008)

I am having so much fun and so is she. She is getting used to everything...she doesn't whimper at night, she barks once in the morning at about 6:30 to tell us to wake up cause she has to go potty...but she is doing fantastic....she keeps missing the puppy pad though...but she gets close...she has her nose by the puppy pad..the pee just misses...

She is doing great though...and she seems to be adjusting great!eace:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations! She looks adorable. Sounds like she's off to a great start!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

She doesn't whimper... what a *good girl!* That's funny that Pancakes barks once at 6:30 am. Saydee does the same thing at 7:00 am sharp, only instead of a bark, she runs her paw along the metal door just as a *courtesy notification* that she is ready to get up. Silly girls!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on finally getting pancakes!! she is a cutie! So, does it feel like she been with you forever yet???

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww...and she's already got a little bow...very cute!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

What a sweet little face! I hope the first few days are going really well. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Pancakes is adorable. What a sweet face. Congratulations.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome home Pancakes! She is a lucky little lady!!
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what's going on with Pancakes!
What's she up to? naps? playing? running? tell us!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

Congrats on Pankcakes!!! She is sooo cute! I'm sure you've having a blast with her!


----------



## noa and me (Jun 30, 2008)

Pancakes! said:


> I am having so much fun and so is she. She is getting used to everything...she doesn't whimper at night, she barks once in the morning at about 6:30 to tell us to wake up cause she has to go potty...but she is doing fantastic....she keeps missing the puppy pad though...but she gets close...she has her nose by the puppy pad..the pee just misses...
> 
> She is doing great though...and she seems to be adjusting great!eace:


Noa was exactly the same way, quiet at night and almost perfect with the pee pad. I got her a puppy litter box and put the pee pad (no litter just the pad) in it to improve her aim. It helped, too  Pancakes looks and sounds like a little sweetheart!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What sweet pictures of Pancakes! Glad she is doing well as a new member of the family.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Whatever happend to Pancakes??

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Any new pics or update?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How Sweet! 

I love the name Pancakes! How old is the pup? We want more information and pictures!


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah...congrats!!! Glad you had a safe trip!!


----------

